# Anyone want a gas auger?



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a Jiffy Model 30 Pro 8" auger. It hasn't had tons of use. I'm looking to go electric. K-Drill, Ion, Strikemaster. 

The auger starts and runs well. Just tuned it up to end the season. 

Retails $309 new. Anyone want it? Can meet in Davis County or Cache Valley when I come into town. I'm thinking $250. Figured i'd see if anyone could use it here before I get aggressive in selling it. I can text pictures if you want. PM me if you want. No rush or pressure.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

too bad it isn't propane. I'd tell someone to jump on it.


I love my propane Jiffy. I can't figure out why lawn mowers aren't moving over to propane. Well, I guess with the current administration that isn't going to happen any time soon. Maybe in 4 more years? Heck, maybe I'll have some lawn in 4 years!!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

PBH said:


> too bad it isn't propane. I'd tell someone to jump on it.
> 
> I love my propane Jiffy. I can't figure out why lawn mowers aren't moving over to propane. Well, I guess with the current administration that isn't going to happen any time soon. Maybe in 4 more years? Heck, maybe I'll have some lawn in 4 years!!


Propane was just coming around when I got it. I heard mixed reviews- especially in very cold temps (which we get pretty regularly out on the prairie) I had -32 at my house a couple weeks ago.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

We've had our propane up at Fish Lake in sub-zero temps. As long as we brought the propane bottle inside at night, so it was warm when use it first thing in the morning, no problems. 

I'd imagine just about anything you have is going to have some issues at -32. Even battery operated augers. Sure, it might drill your hole for you, but that hole is just going to freeze back over within a minute at -32! And keeping your line guides free of ice? Good luck. 



On the bright side -- no mixing of gas. Heck, no gas period. No filling it up and spilling a little bit. No oily dust / dirt all over the motor. No smell. It's a nice and clean engine. And it starts within 2 pulls after sitting for a year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Isn't it hard dragging that 20 lb propane tank around? :rotfl:

I have even had problems with propane tent heaters when it is cold after driving to a fishing pond in the winter. They like to spit out that frozen liquid propane and cause problems. 

But in over 30 years of using a gas auger I have never had a problem with it. But then I run it out of fuel when I am done and take care of it like you have to with all 2 stroke engines. Most just throw them into the back of the shed until the next ice fishing season before they even look at them. I have had friends give me chainsaws because they didn't take care of them. I just take the carburetor off and give it a good cleaning and then sell them.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> Isn't it hard dragging that 20 lb propane tank around? :rotfl:
> 
> I have even had problems with propane tent heaters when it is cold after driving to a fishing pond in the winter. They like to spit out that frozen liquid propane and cause problems.
> 
> But in over 30 years of using a gas auger I have never had a problem with it. But then I run it out of fuel when I am done and take care of it like you have to with all 2 stroke engines. Most just throw them into the back of the shed until the next ice fishing season before they even look at them. I have had friends give me chainsaws because they didn't take care of them. I just take the carburetor off and give it a good cleaning and then sell them.


That's what I've done. Emptied and ran out of fuel every year. I also use that high grade mixed fuel, that's been awesome.


----------

